# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  البركسات كذبة ام واقع

## الامبراطور

يقال ان هناك جامعة في الاردن يوجد فيها بركسات وسدة لتدريس طلاب الجامعات!!!! فعندما سمعت محمد الوكيل يعلق على هذا الموضوع قبل ان اذهب للجامعة لم اصدق لانني ذاهب اليها(البركسات) والسؤال الى متى سيستمر هذا الوضع ؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

شو يعني بركسات :Bl (35):

----------


## ابو العبد

> شو يعني بركسات


اخونا بحكي عن جامعة البلقاء كلية الحصن....

البركس عبارة عن زي ما تقولي غرفة متحركة مستقلة مبنية من خشب و زينكو...
قاعات 16و17و18..ز
انا حاليا باخذ محاضرة ببركس 18..
وسدة... قاعة 14

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اخونا بحكي عن جامعة البلقاء كلية الحصن....
> 
> البركس عبارة عن زي ما تقولي غرفة متحركة مستقلة مبنية من خشب و زينكو...
> قاعات 16و17و18..ز
> انا حاليا باخذ محاضرة ببركس 18..
> وسدة... قاعة 14


اه شفتهم لما زرت الحصن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اخونا بحكي عن جامعة البلقاء كلية الحصن....
> 
> البركس عبارة عن زي ما تقولي غرفة متحركة مستقلة مبنية من خشب و زينكو...
> قاعات 16و17و18..ز
> انا حاليا باخذ محاضرة ببركس 18..
> وسدة... قاعة 14


بصراحه وضع سئ
الله يعينكم

----------


## عُبادة

اكيد حقيقة


بس مين حاكي مع محمد الوكيل؟؟بدنا نعرف شو حكوا ضروري 

مشكور على الموضوع

----------


## Shift

الله معكم يا شباب  :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> اكيد حقيقة
> 
> 
> بس مين حاكي مع محمد الوكيل؟؟بدنا نعرف شو حكوا ضروري 
> 
> مشكور على الموضوع




*إلي حكى مع محمد الوكيل الصديق " علاء الرواشده " _ هندسة مياه وبيئه _ سنة تانيه

وحكى علاء عن بعض المشاكل التي يواجهها طلاب كليه الحصن ومن ما قاله :

* إنو طلاب جامعيين بوخدو محاضرات في بركسات وفي سده ( يقال لها أنها قاعة )تتسع فقط ل 10 طلاب .

** الامر التاني إلي تطرقله الطالب علاء هو غرف التواليت ( الحمامات ) في الكليه أن عددها قليل وتحتاج إلى صيانه جذريه .

*** الامر التالت هو إنو الطلاب بدفعوا كل فصل 55 دينار خدمات وفي الحقيقه ما في خدمات من أصلو في الكليه .

***الامر الرابع عن المبنى الذي يقال إنو رح ينبنى في الكليه وإلي من أول ما دخلنا الكليه وإحنا نسمع فيه .


وإذا بدك يا عباده بكتبلك رد  (سعد) على المشاكل إلي طرحها علاء الرواشده .


وإلى متى ...


****

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

البركسات كم هي جميله  :Db465236ff: 
يكفي انها تنقلك من الجو الجامعي الى جو الرحلة 
في الصيف المكيف شغال وعال العال 
اما في الشتاء يا هملالي على المطر الي بنزل علينا 
ما علينا 
السده وما ادراك ما السده 
بدك تطلع سلم وتنتبه لانه بجوز اذا وقعت تروح على بوزك وبالتالي لا بتحضر محاضرة ولا بظل عندك بوز :SnipeR (51): 
اجمل ما توفر لنا الحصن كليتنا العزيزة لها الاسبقيه في القاعات نيالنا

----------


## عُبادة

> *إلي حكى مع محمد الوكيل الصديق " علاء الرواشده " _ هندسة مياه وبيئه _ سنة تانيه
> 
> وحكى علاء عن بعض المشاكل التي يواجهها طلاب كليه الحصن ومن ما قاله :
> 
> * إنو طلاب جامعيين بوخدو محاضرات في بركسات وفي سده ( يقال لها أنها قاعة )تتسع فقط ل 10 طلاب .
> 
> ** الامر التاني إلي تطرقله الطالب علاء هو غرف التواليت ( الحمامات ) في الكليه أن عددها قليل وتحتاج إلى صيانه جذريه .
> 
> *** الامر التالت هو إنو الطلاب بدفعوا كل فصل 55 دينار خدمات وفي الحقيقه ما في خدمات من أصلو في الكليه .
> ...


علاء الرواشدة نفسه إلي حكا السنة الماضية؟؟

اه والله ياريت نشوف شو رد معاليه على الموضوع

----------


## عُبادة

> البركسات كم هي جميله 
> يكفي انها تنقلك من الجو الجامعي الى جو الرحلة 
> في الصيف المكيف شغال وعال العال 
> اما في الشتاء يا هملالي على المطر الي بنزل علينا 
> ما علينا 
> السده وما ادراك ما السده 
> بدك تطلع سلم وتنتبه لانه بجوز اذا وقعت تروح على بوزك وبالتالي لا بتحضر محاضرة ولا بظل عندك بوز
> اجمل ما توفر لنا الحصن كليتنا العزيزة لها الاسبقيه في القاعات نيالنا


شفتوا الاكتشاف الجديد 
قاعة 19 إلي عند مختبر البيئة وطبعا ملهوش باب ودرج حديد خارجي 
جو طبيعي على اصوله

----------


## جسر الحياة

> علاء الرواشدة نفسه إلي حكا السنة الماضية؟؟
> 
> اه والله ياريت نشوف شو رد معاليه على الموضوع




*أوكي عباده ، وهاد هو رد معاليه على كل نقطه طرحها الطالب علاء :


*أما بالنسبه للبركسات فهي في نظر معاليه مباني جاهزه للدراسه يوجد فيها كل ما يحتاجه الطالب من مقاعد مريحه ولوح للكتابه وهي لا تختلف عن المباني العاديه في شي . أما بالنسبه للسده فلم يتطرق لها معاليه وإنما ( غرش عنها ) لأنه الظاهر ما عرف يرد عن هاد الموضوع .

** وبالنسبه لغرف التواليت وعددها المحدود وعدم صيانتها وهي مجرد مكرهة صحيه في الكليه وأيضا قلة مختبرات الحاسوب وعدم صيانتها أيضا فقد أوعز معاليه ذلك إلى عدد الطلاب المتزايد إلى الكليه في كل عام ووضع كاهل المسؤوليه على وزارة التعليم العالي وولجنة القبول والتسجيل ولأنها حسب قوله هي من تسمح لعدد كبير من الطلاب إلى التسجيل في الكليه . " سبب مقنع بكل معنى الكلمه ( يعني هو مو عاجبه عدد الطلاب الكبير  ) " .

***وأيضا بالنسبه لدفع الطلاب مبلغ 55 دينار كرسوم وعدم وجود هذه الخدمات من الأصل فقد رد معاليه إلى أن الخدمات موجودة وهي في تطور أولا بأول ولم يحبذ معاليه الإطاله في هذا الموضوع بالأخص . "طبعا لأنه يتعلق بالمبالغ الطائله التي تعود على الكليه وعليه أيضا " .


**** وأما بالنسبه للمبنى الذي يقال أنه سيبنى في الكليه فرد معاليه بأن المبنى قيد الدراسه وسيكون جاهز للاستخدام من قبل الطلبه ( تقدر تكلفته ب مليون ونصف دينار " طبعا إذا حطو عليه 500 ألف مليح ويكتر خيرهم " ) وأنه سيغطي أعداد الطلبه المتزايد فقد قال أن المبنى سيكون جاهز بعد 8 أشهر من الآن ، وعندما سئله الاستاذ محمد الوكيل : هل الطلاب الحاليين سيكون لهم نصيب من هذا المبنى ؟؟ فرد معاليه نعم وسيكون جاهز في الوقت المحدد  (عيش يا .. ).


إسمع وكب في البحر ...*

----------


## عُبادة

> *أوكي عباده ، وهاد هو رد معاليه على كل نقطه طرحها الطالب علاء :
> 
> 
> *أما بالنسبه للبركسات فهي في نظر معاليه مباني جاهزه للدراسه يوجد فيها كل ما يحتاجه الطالب من مقاعد مريحه ولوح للكتابه وهي لا تختلف عن المباني العاديه في شي . أما بالنسبه للسده فلم يتطرق لها معاليه وإنما ( غرش عنها ) لأنه الظاهر ما عرف يرد عن هاد الموضوع .
> 
> ** وبالنسبه لغرف التواليت وعددها المحدود وعدم صيانتها وهي مجرد مكرهة صحيه في الكليه وأيضا قلة مختبرات الحاسوب وعدم صيانتها أيضا فقد أوعز معاليه ذلك إلى عدد الطلاب المتزايد إلى الكليه في كل عام ووضع كاهل المسؤوليه على وزارة التعليم العالي وولجنة القبول والتسجيل ولأنها حسب قوله هي من تسمح لعدد كبير من الطلاب إلى التسجيل في الكليه . " سبب مقنع بكل معنى الكلمه ( يعني هو مو عاجبه عدد الطلاب الكبير  ) " .
> 
> ***وأيضا بالنسبه لدفع الطلاب مبلغ 55 دينار كرسوم وعدم وجود هذه الخدمات من الأصل فقد رد معاليه إلى أن الخدمات موجودة وهي في تطور أولا بأول ولم يحبذ معاليه الإطاله في هذا الموضوع بالأخص . "طبعا لأنه يتعلق بالمبالغ الطائله التي تعود على الكليه وعليه أيضا " .
> 
> ...


الف شكر إلك

اعداد المقبولين بكون بتنسيب من الجامعة مش على عاتق اللجنة


وبعدين طلاب الموازي كمان فوق كاهل الكلية مين مسؤول عن قبولهم؟؟

اخر رقم شفته انا مش احصائيات لعدد طلاب علم  الحاسوب كان 133 طالب تنافس وتقريبا 50 طالب موازي طبعا عرفت من الرقم الجامعي 


والله لازم نصور الكلية ونبعث الصور لمحمد الوكيل
لانه فيه عنده خدمة حاليا بيستقبلوا الصور مشان نورجيه الفضايح على اصولها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعني كل الي بصير  في مصلحتنا بس انتوا مش مقدرين :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> يعني كل الي بصير  في مصلحتنا بس انتوا مش مقدرين


اكيد كله مصلحتنا
لعاد لمصلحة مين؟؟


اهم شي تطور الخدمات؟

بتذكروا السنة الماضية لما جابوا مكنسةالكهربا وكانوا يمسحوا فيها بلاط الكلية كيف كان كل الطلاب متهرجمين حواليها لانها بالنسة إلهم تطور خدمات وشي جديد وهجنة

----------


## جسر الحياة

> يعني كل الي بصير  في مصلحتنا بس انتوا مش مقدرين



*كيف في مصلحتنا ؟؟ !!!*

 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *كيف في مصلحتنا ؟؟ !!!*


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> *كيف في مصلحتنا ؟؟ !!!*


هو انت صدقت


شوف الوجه الحزين الذي يدل على اليأس من هيك موضوع 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شفتوا الاكتشاف الجديد 
> قاعة 19 إلي عند مختبر البيئة وطبعا ملهوش باب ودرج حديد خارجي 
> جو طبيعي على اصوله




هاي القاعة انا بوخذ فيها وطنية واتمشكلت فيها مع الدكتور بعرف انه ما اله دخل بس هيك فشة غل والمشكلة انه اللي بوخذوها معي هاي المادة كلهم سنة اولى عادي وعاجبهم الوضع  :Frown:

----------


## عُبادة

> هاي القاعة انا بوخذ فيها وطنية واتمشكلت فيها مع الدكتور بعرف انه ما اله دخل بس هيك فشة غل والمشكلة انه اللي بوخذوها معي هاي المادة كلهم سنة اولى عادي وعاجبهم الوضع


شو بدريهم كيف قاعات التدريس؟؟كلهم جايين من مدارس ما فيها دروج ولا ابواب


روح شوف التكنو ؟اهمل قاعة احسن من غرفة العميد

----------


## جسر الحياة

> هو انت صدقت
> 
> 
> شوف الوجه الحزين الذي يدل على اليأس من هيك موضوع



*لأ ما صدقت بس يعني فكرت إنو مها عاجبها الوضع مو أكتر*  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شو بدريهم كيف قاعات التدريس؟؟كلهم جايين من مدارس ما فيها دروج ولا ابواب
> 
> 
> روح شوف التكنو ؟اهمل قاعة احسن من غرفة العميد




يللا خليهم مستمتعين  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

> *لأ ما صدقت بس يعني فكرت إنو مها عاجبها الوضع مو أكتر*


على كل حال التفكير مفيد

بس الواحد بيوصل لمرحلة اللامبالاة في هيك امور مستعصية

----------


## جسر الحياة

> على كل حال التفكير مفيد




*شكرا كتير على نصيحتك *  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

حتى غرفة النشاط الرياضي في البركسات
لما ارح العب هناك تنس شو الصوت
بيجي الدكتور الي بالقاعة الي بحدنا وبصيح علينا


ولا السدة 
روعه
لما كنا بدنا نتناذل نروح نطلع صوت واحنا طالعين والدكتور بالمحاضرة
ولا الحمامات 
يا سلام
بضل على وضو من الفجر حتى اروح 
ولا افوت على الحمامات الي هناك
شو بدنا نعمل 
حض وبدنا نكمل فيه

----------

